# Fraternal Twin's Placentas are fusing



## Phantom710

Anyone with experience?

So I had a quicky "peep" u/s just for my own personal comfort today before the parents have their big 20 week one in 2 weeks.

Both babies looked (according to the tech) great and healthy 2 arms, 2 legs, all the main stuff.

She said it did look like the placentas were starting to fuse together because she couldn't really see a separation. She told me not to worry since both babies seemed a good size and were moving and etc, but.... I'm still worried. haha

Dr. Google say's it's not typically something horrible? But there are cases of TTTS?


----------



## ShelbyLC

TTTS is not usually an issue in fused placentas, and occurs in only ~1% of cases. Placentas usually fuse without sharing many blood vessels, which is what TTTS would need to occur. Fused placentas in general aren't unusual. :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

You are awesome! Thanks :)


----------



## Anidae

Hi, I think I recall the mention of mine being fused I think it's very normal! Xx


----------



## Meezerowner

I think it's pretty normal.

When you think of how big they get later in pregnancy..... there's not much room so they sort of start to mesh at the borders.

My 2 were fused - I asked the midwife to talk me through the placentas when she checked them. I didnt want to see anything attached to me but once it was out I wanted to have a look :haha:

My Twin 2 did have IUGR and the midwife said that part of one placenta had infarcted which is probably why her growth slowed up. I dont think this had anything to do with them fusing though.


----------



## Babyduo

My doctor had b/g twins with a fused placenta. Very common I think. She had no problems with it!


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks everyone :)

The aprents are understandably easily "spooked" so if it is confirmed "fused" at the 20 week ultrasound I wanted to assure them I'm not automatically high risk or something. :)


----------



## marymoomin

I was told two placentas then one delivery they only delivered 1.... Could this be the explanation?


----------



## ShelbyLC

marymoomin said:


> I was told two placentas then one delivery they only delivered 1.... Could this be the explanation?

Do your twins look similar enough to possibly be identical? I was told 1 placenta at 9 weeks, "possibly 2" placentas at 12 and 18 weeks, and back to 1 placenta from 23 weeks on. We only had one placenta. :thumbup:

ETA: if your twins look nothing alike, then fused placenta is definitely possible.

ETA #2: obviously di/di twins can be identical. I should have just answered "yeah, maybe!" :dohh:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Mine were fused and there wasn't a problem x


----------



## marymoomin

They look similar but one was a pound heavier than the other so has a fuller face, I am the only one that can tell them apart. Their dad can't !


----------



## Anidae

marymoomin said:


> They look similar but one was a pound heavier than the other so has a fuller face, I am the only one that can tell them apart. Their dad can't !

Would love to see pics!!! Xx


----------



## marymoomin

Emily & Ashley


----------



## PammyJ

Mine were fused, and only at my 37 wk ultrasound did they find a difference in weights, so they induced me at 38 wks, don't worry!


----------

